# Why no mention of HBO GO in recent TiVO e-mail?



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Very pleased that TiVO has added HBO GO to my Bolts. However, in the e-mails I received from TiVO yesterday trumpeting the latest software, HBO GO wasn't mentioned - at all. Skipmode for Roamio's was mentioned, WWE was mentioned and some stupid thing about Toons was mentioned - but not a word about HBO GO. Who drafts these things?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I thought the same thing when I saw it. Maybe they're going to send put an email today jusr annoucing HBOGo. It did get placed at the top of the list, even above Netflix, so they obviously think it's a big deal.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Woah! HBOGo is now on TiVo? That's huge. That is really the one on-demand service that we use the Apple TV for. 

Is this something available on the Roamio Pro as well? Please, say yes... 


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Woah! HBOGo is now on TiVo? That's huge. That is really the one on-demand service that we use the Apple TV for.
> 
> Is this something available on the Roamio Pro as well? Please, say yes...


Yes, but not all of the cable companies that support/permit HBO Go in general are signed on for the TiVo app yet.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

FIOS and Optimum?


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

The Merg said:


> FIOS and Optimum?
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes and yes.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> Yes and yes.


Yup. Saw that when I got home. Very nice!

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedy2 (Aug 19, 2002)

59er said:


> Yes, but not all of the cable companies that support/permit HBO Go in general are signed on for the TiVo app yet.


I'm lucky enough to have Comcast and their no where to be found in the list of providers.


----------



## Andrew_S (Nov 12, 2001)

speedy2 said:


> I'm lucky enough to have Comcast and their no where to be found in the list of providers.


Comcast doesn't support HBO Go on the PS4 and that's been out, what, 2 years now? Comcast is all about the customer. They're taking their time in certifying hardware devices to protect the customer. They simply want you to have a trouble free experience with HBO Go. There's no ulterior motive. Nope.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

The Merg said:


> FIOS and Optimum?


Optimum's got it, but for some reason, HBO Go thinks my Optimum account is outside the US.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

sluciani said:


> Optimum's got it, but for some reason, HBO Go thinks my Optimum account is outside the US.


I've heard a couple of people reporting that. My account is working fine with Optimum though.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

